# Happy Birthday, Holly!



## jujube (Apr 17, 2015)

...and many more.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Holly, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Indeed, and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Holly, and Happy Anniversary Annie.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

*Happy birthday from me too HD*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2015)

:flowers: Have a wonderful weekend, holly! Enjoy the concert.  :happybday:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

*Holly I wish you a wonderful Birthday!!! * You'll always be a kid to me, but not just a kid---a kid with a beautiful smile and attitude!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

_Happy Birthday Holly, enjoy your special day! _:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Put these up yesterday in another thread, but I'll put them in again here


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Holly...May all your Birthday Wishes come true.  And, may your 60th year be the best Birthday year ever ! ! !  I know my 60's were my best years....


----------



## Raven (Apr 17, 2015)

Sending best wishes on your special day!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2015)

From Pappys house:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HOLLY!  :birthday::bighug:


----------



## Mike (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday from me too HollyDolly.

Mike.


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone..it's 10.30pm and I've just got home from London, thank you for all your Birthday wishes.. :love_heart: It's been a lovely, lovely day...I got lots of gifts very spoiled , but the biggest surprise of all was that my daughter arrived from Spain, she'd flown over just for one day and night to celebrate my Big Birthday with me... and she came on the Eye and the Cruise too ..  She flies back in the early hours of tomorrow morning, she has to be up again at 3am to catch her flight at 6am..what a huge surprise tho'......wonderful!!  Tomorrow night is the Mike and the Mechanics concert so it's going to be the best Birthday ever..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

What a nice surprise that your daughter came for your big birthday!!  

I know you're going to enjoy the concert tomorrow and getting to go backstage!


----------



## Kadee (Apr 17, 2015)

What a very nice surprise for you dear Holly ,to have your daughter join you for your birthdayEnjoy the concert Sorry  couldn't get there to celebrate with you the plane was delayed :lol1:  :happybday:


----------



## Misty (Apr 17, 2015)

View attachment 17134

Wishing You A Very Special Day On Your Birthday, Holly, And How Special Your Daughter Joined 
You To Celebrate. Happy Birthday!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

So nice to hear that your daughter surprised you like that, wonderful!  Enjoy the concert, sounds great! :jammin:


----------



## Ina (Apr 17, 2015)

Holly I'm so happy your having such a grand time.  We all need days like that.  Just knowing that you are in your love ones hearts is the greatest gift.


:birthday::happybday:


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday HollyDolly!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry I am late....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for your lovely wishes  SB, Ina, Butterfly , Misty and Ken... 

I have been absolutely exhausted today...can't quite believe just how tired I've been after yesterdays long day..

I finally got the story..O/H and Daughter had been co-ercing for about a month about how to make the day Special for me.. He'd said he'd booked the river cruise and concert et al...but she was at a Loss to know what to buy me. She felt that nothing was really special enough, so she knew the most precious thing to me in the world is HER..and as she lives abroad and works 7 days a week we rarely have time together...so with the help my s-i-l who encouraged her to go and he would cover her work..my O/H and her plotted together for her to come for my birthday but stay at a family members' house on Thursday night, and then meet us at a pre-arranged venue on the Southbank at 12 noon.

So there was me and o/h happily sitting in the sun having a cold Cordial outside of Festival Hall when suddenly daughter appears...What a wonderful Birthday gift, I couldn't have asked for better..!!

She brought me some beautiful photos she'd had taken professionally of both her and my s-i-l and seprately of my adorable Grandfurkids which she'd had framed  as an extra Birthday Gift . 

So yes it was the most memorable Birthday I've ever had..couldn't have asked for better!!

Tonight I'm off to the see Mike and Mechanics in Concert...so I've had to have a sleep today to offset the exhaustion of yesterday and ensure I stay awake tonight..LOL...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a wonderful time at the concert, Holly, super present your daughter coming to visit!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Shali...it _reaaaly_ really was, she's such a very busy lady, that to take the time out to fly over for just 36 hours..was precious!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

What an awesome gift your family gave you!!!  How wonderful for you!  

Have an amazing time at the concert tonight!  :happy:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Annie we'll be leaving in about an hour and a half so we can get a pre concert drink etc..show starts at 7.30


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

We want all the details and some photos tomorrow!  Have fun!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I seem to have a problem with my fuji taking shots in the dark they always come out verrry blurry  and I have no idea why it drives me insane, and my iphone5c has a similar problem so I've just this minute asked Hubs who is not a big picture taker if he'll  take some on his iphone6 so I can post them here ..


----------



## Glinda (Apr 18, 2015)

Holly, I hope all your celebrations continue to be fantastic!  See how much fun 60 can be?!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well I seem to have a problem with my fuji taking shots in the dark they always come out verrry blurry  and I have no idea why it drives me insane, and my iphone5c has a similar problem so I've just this minute asked Hubs who is not a big picture taker if he'll  take some on his iphone6 so I can post them here ..



Holly, so thrilled for you that you had such a wonderful B-day with you daughter, friends and others.  You are lucky to have such a great daughter for sure.  

I had the same issue with my camera the on my last outing when I went dancing and snapped pic, they were all blurry, but that seems to be happening a lot lately with my camera, some pics coming out blurry, some not, but, especially in issue at darkened venues.


----------

